# Doc Rivers will be the Celtics next coach



## mattmo (Feb 24, 2004)

http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/celtics/articles/2004/04/28/celtics_to_hire_rivers_as_coach/


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wow he got Doc Rivers to commit. That is pretty unbelievable. I am impressed with the speed at which Ainge acted. Good to see.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Rivers was not the best choice. Very disappointing.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Not a bad choice. If memory serves he won or was a major cadidate for coach of the year before T-Mac put himself in as more important than the entire franchise. I don't think Pierce is foolish enough to pull the crap that McGrady did/does.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Doc was COY in 2000*

Rivers got Coach of the Year in 2000.

Nice choice....I smell however, that a deal was in place before the playoffs. Oh well, we got our guy, and now it is time to focus on the draft.


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

I gotta agree with Big John here. This isn't who would be best I don't think. Disappointing indeed.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

"Insert Justin Timberlake's Cry Me A River Music"...

Would you guys like to trade us Doc for Scott Skiles?


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Doc is a good head coach. I like the move.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, I am a bit disappointed about this. I really wanted an ex-celtic as our next coach. 
No, the more I think about it the more I hate it. 
Yes, Rivers had a great season with the Magic when he won the coach of the year award but I still think he isnt the best fit for the Celtics!


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

What happened to Westphal?  It sounded like he would be the leading man for the job.


----------



## lochdoun (Jun 11, 2003)

Doc Rivers is more of an up-tempo style coach and he'll fit in well. Westphal probably wanted to stay put with his college team.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Doc is a great coach, but is he going to co-exist with Danny? That's my only concern.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> Rivers was not the best choice. Very disappointing.


who was? westphal? scott? g. karl? doc is a better coach than those 3 guys combined. be happy you got a great coach and move on


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

And what does Rivers bring to the Celtic in sense of style of basketball? 
Is he a running game coach? I dont want to see "give McGrady the ball" turn into "give Pierce the ball" game here!

Can someone tells us more about his coaching style. 

And most importantly DOES HE PLAY ROOKIES (YOUNG PLAYERS)???

I dont remember anymore and dont have the time to look it up.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> 
> 
> who was? westphal? scott? g. karl? doc is a better coach than those 3 guys combined. be happy you got a great coach and move on


Of the candidates mentioned in the Herald, the best choice was Lionel Hollins. My guess is that Jerry West asked Ainge to lay off, since Hollins will likely be Hubie's successor when Hubie decides to step down.

My second choice would have been Jim Cleamons, who is an assistant with the Zen master and a guy with alot of character, but he apparently was not on the radar screen.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theBirdman</b>!
> And what does Rivers bring to the Celtic in sense of style of basketball?
> Is he a running game coach? I dont want to see "give McGrady the ball" turn into "give Pierce the ball" game here!
> 
> ...


I can guarantee you that he does not hire good assistants, as he has never had a "defensive strategy". Mind you, now that I think about it, he doesn't have an offensive stategy either. 

Yes, he plays rookies - that is one thing you can count on - even when they shouldn't be played(Sasser comes to mind, as well as Hunter, that incredible shot blocker - yes, I was being facetious!)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> Doc is a great coach, but is he going to co-exist with Danny? That's my only concern.


If he can't co-exist with Ainge, then why would he take this job? I sure hope they can co-exist. He better be committed to running. I also want to see a big man coach.

Jack Sikma or Robert Parrish would be nice.


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

Rivers is a decent enough coach, but one who most likely won't take the team to the next level. He's always been first and foremost, a players coach. He'll get along with almost everyone and does a solid job of motivating and convincing the team to play hard. Strategically though, is where his weakness lies. He doesn't design good offensive or defensive schemes, and most of the time, the Magic simply relied on McGrady to create by himself.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

He isn't a great choice IMO but I'll give him a shot.
Even though he couldn't coach one of the most talented players in the league in Tracy Mcgrady I doubt he will be that great for Pierce.

Wyc was on the radio today and he said that the coach he chooses might not be the approved choice of the players (Pierce wanted DJ) but that it would be too bad and they would have to deal with it.

Those were his exact words except the Pierce wanted DJ part


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> He isn't a great choice IMO but I'll give him a shot.
> Even though he couldn't coach one of the most talented players in the league in Tracy Mcgrady I doubt he will be that great for Pierce.
> 
> ...


I agree he isn't a great choice, but he is a good one IMO. Tracy should be coachable by everyone, but he is also a bit of a prima donna. Look at the way he conducted himself in Toronto a bit and also with the Magic. At least with the Magic he has an excuse, with what JG is doing McGrady has every excuse to hit the road and never look back.

I don't listen to what the owners say because they know nothing about Basketball and are genuine idiots. However, I do think the hiring is a good one and I would be surprised if the players reacted negatively as is implied in the quote. One of the knocks I have read about Rivers is that if anything he is too much of a player's coach.

IMHO, DJ would have been a much worse decision. I think there is a chance that DJ will be an assistant which would be great. He is a good guy and deserves a chance to go from scout-assistant-head coach


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

OH my godddd....yess!!!

I just heard about this a few minutes ago so I came to the Boston boards to see what your opinions are..hahaha..its so sad..Why are you guys celebrating over this?


Doc Rivers has THE WORST lineups and substitution patterns in the league. I can ensure you that Doc was the reason we lost 1 of the 3 last games in the Detroit series if not all 3. He put in Giricek one game when Magic were down 10 with 3 minutes to go and instead of going to mcgrady..giricek completely choked...he took the last 7 shots in the game and missed every single one...we might have won that game but oh well.. anyways..he also put pat garrity (the worst defender on the team) to gaurd ben wallace who could basically run over garrity...that made no sense at all....

As far as plays go, Doc Rivers doesn't have any strategy..he is just a motivator... have fun and a good season next year haha..and expect some of your favorite players to get sent to doc's dog house... replaced by the players you hate.... hahaha
mwhahahahaha...EVIL LAUGH lol

Doc loved sasser...hahahaha... he gave him as much playtime as he gives Tracy McGrady..hahahah..omg..this brings back so many memories.. anyways..Good luck..I really hope Doc can work w/ the Celtics..but I really don't think they'll go anywhere special under Doc's coaching style...he doesn't know what the word DEFENSE is...he only knows this: "Give the ball to T-mac" now it will be "Give it to Pierce"...

:No:

I  for you guys...


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

This is a good choice IMO...Doc Rivers is a player's coach and an offensive coach more than anything. Before you start ripping him, I wonder what you were saying the year he won COY, the first year he was coach? "OMG h3 sucks!!!11!!!"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> Not a bad choice. If memory serves he won or was a major cadidate for coach of the year before T-Mac put himself in as more important than the entire franchise. I don't think Pierce is foolish enough to pull the crap that McGrady did/does.


 What are you talking about? What "crap" does McGrady pull?

Anyway, Doc is an okay hire. The players will love playing for him, but he is definitely not an X's and O's guy. He'll need a good staff around him. As far as playing young guys, the only decent young guys the Magic had the past few years were Miller, Gooden, and Giricek and he played them all a lot, so that shouldn't be a problem. 

The main problem I see with this move is Doc is a pretty headstrong guy, and he's not going to be a puppet for Ainge. The Celtics may find themsleves in another O'Brien situation when Doc and Ainge have "philosophical differences" about the draft, playing time, etc.


----------



## h180ys (Nov 10, 2003)

Well, what I think is that Ainge is not trying to get the best head coach, he wants to get a good coaching staffs, so don't be surprised if Rivers is surrounded by good assistants. If you realize, Ainge was saying the KC Jones was not the best head coach but he was surrounded by good coaching staffs that make him good.
Rivers is a good motivator but not a strategist. So, the hiring of assistants and coaching staff is very critical. I hope Ainge hire the best assistants available now.
We need PG coach, which may go to DJ and big man coach, possibly Robert Parish.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Danny is a great talker. He lies every time he open his mouth so he says what people want to hear.

The way I see it (and this is just an opinion so don't flip out people) 

Ainge is hiring a bullpen by committee. We all remember how that worked out for the Red Sox.

He wants the assistants to do his talking and that is why he will hire puppy like Dennis Johnson for the staff. A guy who will agree with him because he wants a job so badly.


I still don't see why Ainge doesn't just hire himself? That is what he really wants. A coach who will listen to him and do what he wants.






> Originally posted by <b>MagicStick</b>!
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? What "crap" does McGrady pull?
> ...


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>h180ys</b>!
> We need PG coach, which may go to DJ and big man coach, possibly Robert Parish.


I'd like to see this. I still haven't decided how I feel about Rivers as the new coach. I would have preferred Westphal, but I think that the situation might demand a coach like Doc who can get the team motivated. I'd love to see Chief as a big man coach and I think that he is looking for an opportunity to get back in the game so that would be a great fit. I've always admired DJ's game and think he would be a great fit as well. I don't know if either of those guys would be interested in an assistant coach position if it were offered to them and I don't know if Ainge and Rivers would want them, but I think having those guys on the bench would take a lot of the pressure off of Doc and the players would have a wealth of knowledge and experience to learn from. 

Anyway, back to Doc, the more I think about it the more I think that he might be a better fit than some of the other names I heard mentioned. I think the situation now is much like it was when Pitino took over. The team is coming off a disappointing year and like it or not is rebuilding, just like when Pitino took over. He was expected to be the savior of the franchise and failed miserably. Had the C's hired a hometown favorite they might have been put in a similar position where they would have little chance of living up to the expectations of the fans. With Doc coming in as an outsider, I think there will be more of a wait and see attitude and he will probably face less pressure because of it. Give him some quality assistants to work on the x's and o's and let him work on the attitudes and motivation and we'll see what happens. I'm willing to give him the benefit of the doubt until I have a reason not to.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> Danny is a great talker. He lies every time he open his mouth so he says what people want to hear.
> 
> The way I see it (and this is just an opinion so don't flip out people)
> ...



jeez, DJ may not be the sharpest looking dude on the block, but he's no dog either man. :laugh:


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*Doc*

Doc Rivers is a solid hire for the Celtics. He is a former coach of the year. I remember thinking that the Magic were too hasty in firing him. He should return to the NBA with motivation to prove himself.

I do think that the assistants that he will have will be very important. The C's still need someone who will stress defense. Boston also needs someone to work with the young big men. I would love to see the Chief on the bench (quite honestly I think Parish could still play center in the East).

I think Marcus Banks should be a happy man. He had a decent season for a rookie point guard. He had his moments to shine, and he got adequate pt. A vet (Atkins) was brought in to take the pressure off him and give him time to learn. Now his new head coach is a point. If Marcus listens to his elders and works hard this off season we will see him add some true point guard play to his awesome athletic prowess. He has a chance to succeed and Ainge is to thank.

Regardless of what anyone thinks of Rivers you have to applaud Ainge's aggressiveness in getting things done fast. The guy is working hard. Now let's see if his hard work will pay off.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

According to Herald the list of candidates was:
Link: http://celtics.bostonherald.com/celtics/view.bg?articleid=567



> Because of Rivers' ready interest, there were no negotiations with any other candidate. Ainge had contacted four people on his list of seven, making passing contact with Rivers, Paul Westphal, Jeff Hornacek and Avery Johnson. He hadn't spoken with Memphis assistant Lionel Hollins, Seattle assistant Duane Casey and Atlanta head coach Terry Stotts. The latter would have been in the mix only if the Hawks chose not to retain him. (Johnson is still being courted as an assistant, but early reports are that he will continue his playing career.)
> 
> Had things with Rivers not worked out, Pepperdine coach Westphal and Hollins were on the next tier of candidates.



It will be intresting to see this:



> Rivers has signed off on Ainge's desire to give development time to younger players (a question at certain points for Rivers in Orlando) and on the fact the Celts are still very much in a major rebuilding phase. He was told that more deals could quite possibly be forthcoming and that the club might have to sacrifice winning some games if it means getting the Celts better suited for a chance to contend in the long run, and word is Rivers was of a similar belief. Also, he is said to be very comfortable coaching an up-tempo game.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

LOL i couldn't imagine Avery Johnson trying to pump the team up with 3 minutes in the 4th quarter. Just something about his voice gets to me. lol


----------



## LUMPI-44 (Jan 23, 2004)

haha

Hornacek and Avery!
You should be prety dum to even consider the two names...Ainge, Ainge.

Wesphal for me was ok, not great..but he was through some good games, seasons, knows about the game.

Rivers is a bad choise. Ok he is friendly, comunikates good, good atitude to players...but has no authoritet, no playing system, no defence...ok all talk about running game.

Rememeber, you can put up 110 points and lose. Just remember games with atlanta...stupidity

defense wins championships.

Only hope, that young will finally play, that walter will get his 15 minutes in sf spot, that Pierce will finally be traded, That MIhm and Hunter will finally see minutes.

But to conclude

Bad move.

and for the next year

the team is just so mediocre to be 9/10 place

1.det
2.ind
3.njn
4.cha
4.mia
4.tor
4.cle
4.ny
9.mil
10.bos

so that is it!!!


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

MIHM sux!!!!!!!!!! I really hope we dont resign him.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Great hire, but assistants will be critical*

Must agree with hy180s and say that this guy is a MOTIVATOR, and he gets guys to play as a TEAM. His X's and O's need work, but he will implement the running game, and he will play young players. 

What he needs are quality, seasoned assistants who can help him with the X's and O's.

Great hire. 

Magic dude, enjoy the lottery. Doc is going to help send you back there again, and then you can kiss McGrady (who Doc helped make a superstar) goodbye.


----------



## epic (Mar 16, 2004)

i think it's pretty good move. he did a good job in his first season with the magic.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I was hopeing for Westphal but I guess Doc will be the guy. I would LOVE to see DJ and or Cheif as assistants...why are people so hard on DJ, I love the guy. I want the glory days of the Celtics back and those guys WERE the glory days, their numbers are hanging in the rafters for a reason.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

He has a "thing" for Big, Combo PG's. I would not let Doc Rivers have ANY say on Player Movement. This is the guy who drafted Reece Gaines. :| I've never seen Rivers show any emotion. That, IMO is a very bad thing. I don't think Pierce (If he is here next year) will really respect Rivers. Westphal would have been better choices. Also, IF we get Assitants, (DJ) it would be because Ainge just wants a former Celtic that Boston loves to calm his critics down. Rivers isn't an exciting, new-age coach. I find this signing irrational with the future of the Boston Celtics.


----------

